# do you have pics 55 gallon plastic dog house



## ward (Aug 15, 2009)

looking to make some dog houses out of some plastic drums. any pics would be great or plans. thinking about welding pipe together for the stand. thanks


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

No pics but...
Get white barrels from car wash. At least you know it was just "soap" vs nastier chemicals.
Use saws all or something to cut out 1/2 of lid.
Drill small drain holes at each end.
Cradle doesn't need to be crazy but a good touch is to build one that has a flat "roof deck" with 18" over hang above entrance. Untreated cedar deck boards or light color composite stuff. So make cradle where barrel nearly touches ground and deck nearly touches barrel and not high for dog to jump up. A few steps for older dog.
Dog can hang out on deck so you still keep usable sq/ft of your kennel.


----------



## MIDTNGRNHEAD (Jun 17, 2004)

We hang ours from rafters or supports with chain. Works well especially if you can put two side by side in adjacent kennels and tie them together. Adds stability.


----------



## OSDaisyCutter (Jul 25, 2013)

I don't even understand the concept... what's the "cradle"?


----------



## Jeff Brown (Jan 5, 2008)

I have 3 of them and me and a buddy built close to a doz for a friend that is a Pro.

Get a jig saw and cut a square out of the front for the dog to get in and out of. Then use that for your template for the rest.

Use pressure treated wood and cut a frame for the front and back of the box. The run a wood brace between the 2.

Then use a impact drill to screw the braceonto the bottem of the box. Use phillip flat head screws.

Your done and the dog will have years. I do not have a flat stand on top of the box. why would you need one. Nor do I have a flap for the front.

I live in NJ where the wind is predominant in the summer and winter so I just face the boxes so when the rain wraps it does not come in the opening.


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

I built stands for mine out of 1 1/2" pvc pipe they are 6" off the ground.
Drill small holes and zip tie the barrel to the pipes on all 4 posts.
I cut out all of the bottom of the barrel except 2" around the edge for stability.

I will text or email pics to anyone that wants to see em.


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

According to the USDA regs Barrels, no matter what they ar made of, are illegal in most states, Pa where I live is one of them.
The USDA Regs in Sec. 3.4(b)(2) of the existing regulations for calculating the floor space for housing dogs require that it have (length of dog in inches + 6) x (width of dog in inches + 6) = the required square inches of floor space. 
It should also be 6 in. taller than the dogs head when the dog is standing. 

also see page 166 21.24 (e) http://www.pabulletin.com/secure/data/vol26/26-2/26_2_rr.pdf 

Except for some of the smaller Labs, the 55 gal barrel does not meet the required criteria.

john

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


john


----------



## Dan Storts (Apr 19, 2011)

That is the problem when you have government intervention. I sometimes duck hunt the Ohio River in SW Ohio and NE KY. You see people have poor dogs tied to trees with no cover from the weather. However, their fighting roosters are tied to 55 gallon barrels, standing straight up, where they can get out of the weather. BTW I do not use a 55 gal. barrels.


----------



## Kajun Kamakazi (May 17, 2011)

This is similar to mine. But be careful building a platform on top of the barrels because you're building a heightened platform for the dog to jump out of his kennel.


----------



## Backwater (Jul 10, 2013)

Are you kidding me anyone would even consider a government regulation for a dog house? Next you better not hunt your dog if the water temperature is below 47.5 degrees, then only land retrieves!


----------



## Rick_C (Dec 12, 2007)

Backwater said:


> Are you kidding me anyone would even consider a government regulation for a dog house? Next you better not hunt your dog if the water temperature is below 47.5 degrees, then only land retrieves!



I see you're new here. His name is Fallon. John Fallon. You'll get used to it.


----------



## The_Duck_Master (Jun 29, 2006)

john fallon said:


> According to the USDA regs Barrels, no matter what they ar made of, are illegal in most states, Pa where I live is one of them.
> The USDA Regs in Sec. 3.4(b)(2) of the existing regulations for calculating the floor space for housing dogs require that it have (length of dog in inches + 6) x (width of dog in inches + 6) = the required square inches of floor space.
> It should also be 6 in. taller than the dogs head when the dog is standing.
> 
> ...


Seriously? Who has a dog house as big as that regulation describes? Read it again. That regulation has to do with the size required if you were using a barrel as their kennel, NOT the size if it's their house that they can enter and leave at will. If you were to keep your dogs in a barrel I'd see where that might be a problem but using a barrel for a HOUSE inside their kennel isn't what they're getting at. Anyone keeping their dogs in a barrel deserves whatever the feds want to subject them to, including time in a Dogloo themselves.

Yeah, I'm new here too, but I wasn't born yesterday.

TDM


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Kajun Kamakazi said:


> This is similar to mine. But be careful building a platform on top of the barrels because you're building a heightened platform for the dog to jump out of his kennel.


Very similar to mine, I don't have the cross bars on the top. Mine are a little higher, makes for easier blow or wash.


----------



## Tim Culligan (Nov 21, 2007)




----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

The_Duck_Master said:


> Seriously? Who has a dog house as big as that regulation describes? Read it again. That regulation has to do with the size required if you were using a barrel as their kennel, NOT the size if it's their house that they can enter and leave at will. If you were to keep your dogs in a barrel I'd see where that might be a problem but using a barrel for a HOUSE inside their kennel isn't what they're getting at. Anyone keeping their dogs in a barrel deserves whatever the feds want to subject them to, including time in a Dogloo themselves.
> 
> Yeah, I'm new here too, but I wasn't born yesterday.
> 
> TDM


So, I guess you are saying the distinction is... if it is in a chain link or other type of run a barrell is ok. 

How about if the dog is on a running line with the barrell at the one end? After all the dog is not confined to the barrell.

Or lets say that the dog is allowed to just roam arround free and the barrell is just available to it whenever it wishes to go "inside"

Sorry but I think you are mistaken.

john


----------



## ndk3819 (Mar 12, 2012)

john fallon said:


> So, I guess you are saying the distinction is... if it is in a chain link or other type of run a barrell is ok.
> 
> How about if the dog is on a running line with the barrell at the one end? After all the dog is not confined to the barrell.
> 
> ...


Actually what he is saying is that the regulation refers to a structure used to confine the dog, not for the dogs housing of which the dog can enter and leave as it wishes. Not sure how being tied to a running line would change the dogs ability to enter and leave a dog house.


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

ndk3819 said:


> Actually what he is saying is that the regulation refers to a structure *used to confine the dog, not for the dogs housing of which the dog can enter and leave as it wishes.* Not sure how being tied to a running line would change the dogs ability to enter and leave a dog house.


That is NOT what the regs say on page 165-166 under 21.24 shelter a thru d ...

http://www.pabulletin.com/secure/data/vol26/26-2/26_2_rr.pdf

john


----------



## Lucky Number Seven (Feb 22, 2009)

This is going no where but in the crapper......


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

John,
your link talks of runs and fencing.
tell us what is larger, a 55 gal drum or the dog boxes in the back of all of our trucks?
long, wide, high #'s
is every dog truck on every circut ill eagle? Dogs "live" on those trucks you know. 
And all your years in the game and all the trials you have been at you have done nothing about these ill eagle dog houses? 
Shame shame shame

BTW, very cool you are up and posting again! Love poking at you, you have been missed. Feeling a bit better??


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

Ken Bora said:


> John,
> your link talks of runs and fencing.
> tell us what is larger, a 55 gal drum or the dog boxes in the back of all of our trucks?
> long, wide, high #'s
> ...



Thanks Ken, I am feeling ok for now.

I am not in the enforcement end of it .... but I do mention the regs when I see a thread like this.

don't slay the messinger

john


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

I think the issue we ( mostly John ) is having is sometimes words have 2 meanings. (credit Zed Zeplin, 1971)
this is a kennel








and this is a kennel









and John's regs apply to witch one???


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

Ken Bora said:


> I think the issue we ( mostly John ) is having is sometimes words have 2 meanings. (credit Zed Zeplin, 1971)
> this is a kennel
> 
> 
> ...




Did you check out the cited portion of the regs ? "Barrels" not any other type of enclosure are spelled out as being verboten. The size of things like Veri kennels would depend on the size of the dog.

john


----------



## Pam Spears (Feb 25, 2010)

Having read through most of the document linked above, it's this lay person's opinion that these regulations apply to licensed kennel owner/operators in the state of Pennsylvania: "These amendments are intended to facilitate enforcement of the act by providing kennel licensees a clearer picture of what is expected of them." It does say specifically that "(e) A dog may not be housed on a temporary or permanent basis in a drum or barrel dog house, regardless of the material of which the drum or barrel is constructed." So you licensed kennel owners in PA probably ought to skip the K-9 Condos and their imitations.

The rest of us can breathe easy, LOL.


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

john fallon said:


> That is NOT what the regs say on page 165-166 under 21.24 shelter a thru d ...
> 
> http://www.pabulletin.com/secure/data/vol26/26-2/26_2_rr.pdf
> 
> john


.
Another reference for PA Law. Applies to all dog owners not just folks with one of the various Kennel Licenses required if you house over X number of dogs..

Pennsylvania "Dog Law" Act 119.
.
*(b) Housing.--It shall be unlawful for the owner or keeper of a dog to house the dog for any period of time in a drum, barrel, refrigerator or freezer regardless of the material of which the drum, barrel, refrigerator or freezer is constructed.
*.
.
http://www.legis.state.pa.us/WU01/LI/LI/US/HTM/2008/0/0119..HTM
.
.
I used 55gal plastic barrels within Preifert kennels for years in PA in plain view of major state road. Had no issues but could have if someone felt like it.


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

Back to the OP's question, here is a link to a great dog house website that does provide a kit for barrels.........http://www.k-9kondo.com/k-9-kondo-dog-house-free-shipping/

I don't currently use the barrel concept but have in the past. I currently use the Dog Den 2 for my dogs. Doesn't sound like they would meet Fallon's reg's either but a dog does better and actually prefers a smaller space to snuggle up on cold nights, IMO.


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

I bought heavy sheets of plastic to put behind the inside of my dog runs on indoor/outdoor runs. Got it from the mail order place that sells all that stuff (can't remember the name of it). Anyway, on my barrels i cut out half of the front and then simply put a rectangular sheet of the plastic and drilled a hole through the plastic and barrels and attached with bolts. I didn't do the back, it just sits on the ground. Rambunctious dogs can turn them over if they want, but in the winter they leave them alone. I take them out in the summer and put Kooleros in the inside runs. You could use a piece of wood for this too but the dogs would chew it badly. The heavy plastic is about 3/16 thick. I tilt the front of the barrell where its off the floor, supported by the rectangle of plastic. the back sits on the kennel floor.


----------



## ward (Aug 15, 2009)

thanks for the info!!


----------



## TCoughlin (Sep 10, 2015)

Here is a link (Google Search "Endurance Kennels A-Frame Barrel House" to our 55 gallon A-Frame house design (forum won't let me post links ). There is also a square design on the page which you can make from one sheet of plywood.


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Mine are allon PVC frames. Chew resistant, no rust/corrosion, can sanitize them, lightweight, cheap to repair/replace. Hard to beat in my book.


----------

